# So festool wants to make a sprayer.



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Anyone have inside info to share?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Anyone have inside info to share?


Scott? Oh Scott, where are you?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Or our festool member.

Anyone there?


----------



## MonPeintre.ca (Feb 17, 2011)

Also heard about a festool car.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I hard the trunk would fold out into a spray booth that was California legal to be used in residential neighborhoods.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I dont know if festool has one in the works or not, but we are looking sideways at our mini. Installing a motor reverse on it, with a 22mm hose adaptor it mounts up to several of our hvlp guns and makes for one heck of a turbine. :jester:

In all seriousness, I doubt that Festool is making a sprayer.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, a survey I just took directly from festool indicates they are at least considering it.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I love my Festool toothbrush.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I will neither confirm nor deny that festool is making paint.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Well, a survey I just took directly from festool indicates they are at least considering it.


We ran the extractable hsk today. Holy crap is that a good set up on a mini.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

A mini and the hand sanders are on my let of potential buys this year.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I took the survey today as well.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> A mini and the hand sanders are on my let of potential buys this year.


I shot video and all you can hear is suction. Nice to be able to sand a patch over a fresh cut and nothing goes airborne or settles on top of the base.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

The abranet version is almost too aggressive. I am guessing the festool version uses regular Festool sandpaper (matches size of the rectangular power sander hopefully???)


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> The abranet version is almost too aggressive. I am guessing the festool version uses regular Festool sandpaper (matches size of the rectangular power sander hopefully???)


2 sizes: 80×130 (3″x5″) and 115×226 (4.5″x9″)

They are existing sizes.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Here's the official word... no plans to offer a paint sprayer. The survey was just to gain insight into the tools and processes used for finishing and painting. We do have a product designed for applying oils that will debut later this year in the US/Canada.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

I'd love to have a ride-on floor sander!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

If they make a sprayer, I hope they incorporate a compartment for holding all the incompatible tips and tip guards it will come with.


----------



## shofestoolusa (Dec 1, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> I'd love to have a ride-on floor sander!


We have a "ride-on floor sander", it's just not available in the US/Canada.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I wish they would make a tile saw.


----------

